# Server is down!!



## Kryshna

Hi there, 

I don't know where to post this message so I do it here. Sorry for the disturbance. 

I can't succeed to translate any word today, that always leads to a "server error" page. 
so, is the server down today? 
will it be long? I am lost without WR!

Regards

Moderator note: this thread was moved from the French-English forum.


----------



## Kryshna

Ah, ca remarche, desole...


----------



## pheelineerie

me too. *sniff*

comment dit-on "technical difficulties" ?


----------



## Kryshna

Damn! down de nouveau!

I have this message: 

*Server Error in '/' Application. *

*Character set 'latin1' is not supported*

Do i need to modify something or do something special to make it working?


----------



## dylanG3893

What happened to the server? It has this 'latin1' exception!
I've noticed it says that the latin set of characters (abcdefghijklmnop...) is not supported. Which means that the type of latin alphabet isn't supported with the PHP, very strange!
This is only in the English-Italian/Italian-English searches. If you type in . - ! - , - / - ; - : - ' - " etc. it will work because they're not latin characters.


----------



## Bienvenidos

That's odd; it's working fine for me. The problem is in the dictionaries?


----------



## dylanG3893

Yes, this is what it says:


> Server Error in '/' Application.
> 
> Character set 'latin1' is not supported
> 
> Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.
> 
> Exception Details: MySql.Data.MySqlClient.MySqlException: Character set 'latin1' is not supported
> 
> Source Error:
> 
> The source code that generated this unhandled exception can only be shown when compiled in debug mode. To enable this, please follow one of the below steps, then request the URL:
> 
> 1. Add a "Debug=true" directive at the top of the file that generated the error. Example:
> 
> <%@ Page Language="C#" Debug="true" %>
> 
> or:
> 
> 2) Add the following section to the configuration file of your application:
> 
> <configuration>
> <system.web>
> <compilation debug="true"/>
> </system.web>
> </configuration>
> 
> Note that this second technique will cause all files within a given application to be compiled in debug mode. The first technique will cause only that particular file to be compiled in debug mode.
> 
> Important: Running applications in debug mode does incur a memory/performance overhead. You should make sure that an application has debugging disabled before deploying into production scenario.
> 
> Stack Trace:
> 
> 
> [MySqlException: Character set 'latin1' is not supported]
> MySql.Data.MySqlClient.CharSetMap.GetEncoding(DBVersion version, String CharSetName) +296
> MySql.Data.MySqlClient.Driver.Configure(MySqlConnection connection) +651
> MySql.Data.MySqlClient.MySqlConnection.Open() +187
> ASP.iten_iten_aspx.SaveIP4(String strIP, String ua, String lang) +161
> ASP.iten_iten_aspx.__Render__control1(HtmlTextWriter __w, Control parameterContainer) +34803
> System.Web.UI.Control.RenderChildrenInternal(HtmlTextWriter writer, ICollection children) +2068267
> System.Web.UI.Control.RenderChildren(HtmlTextWriter writer) +24
> System.Web.UI.Page.Render(HtmlTextWriter writer) +26
> System.Web.UI.Control.RenderControlInternal(HtmlTextWriter writer, ControlAdapter adapter) +25
> System.Web.UI.Control.RenderControl(HtmlTextWriter writer, ControlAdapter adapter) +121
> System.Web.UI.Control.RenderControl(HtmlTextWriter writer) +22
> System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +1896
> 
> Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.42; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.210



Wierd huh?


----------



## pheelineerie

I saw a link earlier that said they were updating the search function and to "click here" to report any problems.

Unfortunately I think that link is on the search page so we can't get to it.

Good thinking right?  At any rate I'm sure they're aware of the problem, and might very well be tearing out their hair right now


----------



## geve

dylanG3893 said:


> This is only in the English-Italian/Italian-English searches. If you type in . - ! - , - / - ; - : - ' - " etc. it will work because they're not latin characters.


I noticed it too trying to search the French-English dictionary.
All the other dictionaries seem to work fine... Strange


----------



## Kryshna

arf, that's very inconveniant since I have to finish my thesis conclusion today... 
anyway, just need to be patient I reckon.
Btw, do you know how to translate "inebranlable"? 
I thought about "sound" but I am looking for sth stronger


----------



## Bienvenidos

This is so weird....ALL of the dictionaries have been working fine for me all day and they still are..


----------



## Wiley

Bienvenidos, what browser do you use?  It might be browser-specific.


----------



## geve

Wiley said:


> Bienvenidos, what browser do you use? It might be browser-specific.


Or it might be dictionary-specific.  Bien, have you tried searching words in French or Italian? It's still not working for me.

(For the record, I'm on a PC, using the infamous Internet Explorer).


----------



## roxcyn

geve said:


> Or it might be dictionary-specific.  Bien, have you tried searching words in French or Italian? It's still not working for me.
> 
> (For the record, I'm on a PC, using the infamous Internet Explorer).



Just tried the English-Italian and Italian-English dictionaries and I get the same error message.  I'm using Fire fox.  Too bad it is down, sorry about that.

Pablo


----------



## dylanG3893

Back up now!


----------



## mkellogg

Too bad I didn't see this message earlier.   I noticed the issue late last night and fixed it.

Why did only some of you see it?  Because there are two servers that respond to www.wordreference.com.   Each time you visit, your computer is assigned to one or the other.  Only one of the two had this error, and it only occurred in the French and Italian dictionaries.

Next time this happens, try to PM a moderator thats online, so he/she can contact me.


----------



## Wiley

I was considering dropping out of my french class because wordreference is essentially the only thing keeping me from failing

thanks for fixing the problem!


----------



## Bienvenidos

I did try all of the dictionaries, Italian, French, Spanish, Portuguese, everything. I'm using Firefox (and was using Firefox last night, too).


----------



## .   1

This nearly sent me nuts.
I was reconfiguring my system files and then I couldn't log on.  It spun me around until I noticed that I was on line so it wasn't me.

Weird coincidence.

Robert


----------

